# Wow BBQ discount code



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

I tried to use the discount code through the Wow BBQ web site that Danny sorted out for us but it was saying it was no longer valid. I contacted Patrick and queried this and he apologised that it had inadvertently expired. It has now been renewed and is now a permanent discount code. On my order for 10 x 7Kg bags of Heat Beads this resulted in additional £18 discount off their already competitive web prices.

Thanks Danny - a good saving

For those who do not have the discount code it is "SMOKINGMEAT27”


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Thanks.  I had not ordered in a while so I didn't know it was no longer available.  Thanks for contacting Patrick and sorting that for us.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

